# How often should violin strings be changed



## abhijit

How often should violin strings be changed ?

I am not sure how often the vioin strings be changed. I normally use 2-3 hrs a day. 

Appreciate your comments.


----------



## colin

It really depends on the type of strings you are using, and what conditions you are keeping them in. What type of string are you currently using.


----------

